# Threat of WWIII



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

While NATO continues its eastward push which is antagonizing the Russian government, Putin is tired of trying to get the Western media to understand the seriousness of it all.

As has been stated before, the West agreed to not go any farther to the east if Russia didn't have a fit over the reunification of Germany. Russia agreed to this, but the West has not held up its end of the deal.

Take the time to watch this video and consider the danger we face.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Couple this with the U.S. armed forces being the weakest since after WWII and it bodes very bad news.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hope I am wrong but I do not see the current civilian leadership or status of the military in this country ready to take on Russia by conventional means. This could get ugly quickly with the morons in power. Note to the Rinos and democrats: the Russians will not run for the high grass like Republicans in the presence or the 12th Imam in the White House.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

It sure makes you hope Area 51 has been worth the effort and money spent.....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Robie said:


> It sure makes you hope Area 51 has been worth the effort and money spent.....


It makes me wish the West would find another hobby. Playing _Pissing Off Putin_ is a hobby that is going to burn a lot of people.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SDF880 said:


>


Great flick. The remake was beyond horrible.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

RedLion said:


> Great flick. The remake was beyond horrible.


I agree!

For some reason this particular scene has stuck with me through the years. Sooner or later the 2 toughest kids are gonna fight!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

SDF880 said:


> I agree!
> 
> For some reason this particular scene has stuck with me through the years. Sooner or later the 2 toughest kids are gonna fight!


China and Russia?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

@Denton ummm did you forget about me? :crying:


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

next time you decide to cry over Putin getting treated badly - try explaining HIS attack on a US/NATO base on the Jordan border .... if anyone is pushing for a war it's Putin ....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Ever since the end of the Cold War people have overlooked Russia and generally discounted going to war with them. A mistake that we may very well be sorry for in the near future.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Auntie said:


> @Denton ummm did you forget about me? :crying:


Huh? Are you threatening the world by encroaching on Russia, too? If so, stop it NOW!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> next time you decide to cry over Putin getting treated badly - try explaining HIS attack on a US/NATO base on the Jordan border .... if anyone is pushing for a war it's Putin ....


You had to wade by what I stated to get to that airstrike. You also have to ignore how the U.S. created the mess in the Middle East and North Africa by toppling the dictators of the region so that Islamists could take over.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Denton said:


> Huh? Are you threatening the world by encroaching on Russia, too? If so, stop it NOW!


Vodka makes me crazy so I can't encroach on Russia. You usually give me a few sentences about the video so I know what is going on.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Auntie said:


> Vodka makes me crazy so I can't encroach on Russia. You usually give me a few sentences about the video so I know what is going on.


I'm sorry.

The video touches on how the West is antagonizing Putin, and then covers some of Russia's military hardware updates. It highlights how dangerous the world is.

The military/industrial complex has needs, and the security of the people is not one of them.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Thank you. Now I can look for text and catch up with everyone else.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Auntie said:


> Thank you. Now I can look for text and catch up with everyone else.


Here is something to consider:

Putin LOSES IT, Warns Journalists of War: 'I Don't Know How to Get Through to You People' (Video)


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> Here is something to consider:
> 
> Putin LOSES IT, Warns Journalists of War: 'I Don't Know How to Get Through to You People' (Video)


Is Putin/Russia still offering free land in Siberia to foreigners?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

> We know year by year what's going to happen, and they know that we know. It's only you that they tell tall tales to, and you buy it, and spread it to the citizens of your countries. You people in turn do not feel a sense of the impending danger - this is what worries me. How do you not understand that the world is being pulled in an irreversible direction? While they pretend that nothing is going on. I don't know how to get through to you anymore.


Wow I am surprised that didn't make it on mainstream news. /sarcasm

At least one politician is honest about the current situation in the world.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Auntie said:


> Vodka makes me crazy


Could be a problem if you and Slippy start hanging around with all those pikes. Just saying.


----------



## mickbear (Aug 26, 2015)

Denton said:


> Here is something to consider:
> 
> Putin LOSES IT, Warns Journalists of War: 'I Don't Know How to Get Through to You People' (Video)


 Putin is someone to keep an eye on. i dont think he's someone you want to mess with.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@Auntie...
I saw this article this evening. An expert who feels the same way and gives good reasons why the West has really been making the world a more dangerous place.

We May Be at a Greater Risk of Nuclear Catastrophe Than During the Cold War - FPIF


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> @Auntie...
> I saw this article this evening. An expert who feels the same way and gives good reasons why the West has really been making the world a more dangerous place.
> 
> We May Be at a Greater Risk of Nuclear Catastrophe Than During the Cold War - FPIF


Sobering article. Oblunder and his crew are no match for Putin. I never really bought into the fact the cold war was over, not really. Beyond the fact that we may touch all this off by mistake, we keep poking the bear we could push Putin to act. He will have the nuts to strike first or possibly loose his arsenal. One thing is certain, we will never know it's happening until the first bombs fall. Having Oblunder in charge and possibly the beast during war is our worst scenario. Trump may not be any better.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I really thought obummer was going to send our troops to Ukraine. Someone must have talked him out of it.
Problem is, Trump is about as brash and dangerous as well.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Boss Dog said:


> Problem is, Trump is about as brash and dangerous as well.


And ...... the plot thickens for the inevitable future of the US.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Boss Dog said:


> I really thought obummer was going to send our troops to Ukraine. Someone must have talked him out of it.
> Problem is, Trump is about as brash and dangerous as well.


There's the one thing I think the Hair will do right. He wants to knock off the silliness with Russia, and I think that is a good thing. The U.S. and Russia have more in common than a lot of our other "allies," so why is the military/industrial complex hell bent to make Russia the target?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> There's the one thing I think the Hair will do right. He wants to knock off the silliness with Russia, and I think that is a good thing. The U.S. and Russia have more in common than a lot of our other "allies," so why is the military/industrial complex hell bent to make Russia the target?


Pretty simple why Russia would be a target. They do not embrace the one world order mantra of the elite, they have relaxed laws around private ownership of firearms the past couple of years and they do not jump when the UN tries to enforce their climate change fraud on them. Can't have independent nations making decisions for the betterment of their citizens.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Perhaps I am the only one that realizes that WWIII has already begun. Wahhabi Islamist's have declared War on the rest of the World and so far the only continent unaffected is Antarctica. Guess I just see things a bit different than Y'all.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

M118LR said:


> Perhaps I am the only one that realizes that WWIII has already begun. Wahhabi Islamist's have declared War on the rest of the World and so far the only continent unaffected is Antarctica. Guess I just see things a bit different than Y'all.


Yeah, you're brilliant and we are just a bunch of dolts. Thank goodness you are here to interject a different topic into this one. 
What would we do without you?


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Denton said:


> Yeah, you're brilliant and we are just a bunch of dolts. Thank goodness you are here to interject a different topic into this one.
> What would we do without you?


Somehow I don't see it as a different topic Denton. Russia/America/NATO seems that it's all happening in Syria as we speak. The powder-keg draws nearer to the smoldering tinder offered by the Declaration of World War issued by the Radical Wahhabi Islamic Sect. Excuse me if I'm not clairvoyant, I only comprehend the simple actions of so many Superpowers actively engaging in War in such a limited area.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

M118LR said:


> Somehow I don't see it as a different topic Denton. Russia/America/NATO seems that it's all happening in Syria as we speak. The powder-keg draws nearer to the smoldering tinder offered by the Declaration of World War issued by the Radical Wahhabi Islamic Sect. Excuse me if I'm not clairvoyant, I only comprehend the simple actions of so many Superpowers actively engaging in War in such a limited area.


You are no more simple than I am, so you should be able to see this is separate from the Islamic threat. 
To catch up, simply read the last article I offered.


----------



## Sherpa Bill (Dec 11, 2017)

Denton said:


> While NATO continues its eastward push which is antagonizing the Russian government, Putin is tired of trying to get the Western media to understand the seriousness of it all.
> 
> As has been stated before, the West agreed to not go any farther to the east if Russia didn't have a fit over the reunification of Germany. Russia agreed to this, but the West has not held up its end of the deal.
> 
> Take the time to watch this video and consider the danger we face.


Sad but true, our country has been captured by people that are evil. They slowly crept in like a thief in the night, We may not have the strength to rid ourselves of them.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

Thank America for fund a lot of Bio Weapon Labs in the Ukraine and support the Nazi Groups with Weapon, People and Train them...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

User Name said:


> Thank America for fund a lot of Bio Weapon Labs in the Ukraine and support the Nazi Groups with Weapon, People and Train them...


Was the funding forced? Were the labs built against Ukraine's will?
Why are there any Nazi groups in Ukraine?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Why are there any Nazi groups in Ukraine?


Actually they've been there for years. Not a large group but enough. Many believe this is who Soros trained and funded for the coup.

This is a picture floating around of Artem Bonov, Deputy Head of Police in Kiev. How true is this? I have no idea. Both sides are lying through their teeth so much it's hard to tell.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Actually they've been there for years. Not a large group but enough. Many believe this is who Soros trained and funded for the coup.
> 
> This is a picture floating around of Artem Bonov, Deputy Head of Police in Kiev. How true is this? I have no idea. Both sides are lying through their teeth so much it's hard to tell.
> 
> View attachment 114450


The questions were intended to point out that Ukraine is also responsible for what has transpired.
It's not hard to rid your small country of hardline Nazis. It's not hard to say no to bio labs.
Some might think I'm victim blaming. But no... I'm simply pointing out the partnership that must have been in place for these things to happen.

I don't believe there is a clean hand in this cookie jar, and I won't support any side in this fight.
I hope the best for the people, but if they want a better future, they need to start amputating the gangrenous limbs.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> The questions were intended to point out that Ukraine is also responsible for what has transpired.


Well, sort of anyhow. Until the intervention from the west, the neo-nazi's were a small fringe group. After the intervention, they grew a lot bigger.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

(You need to provide context. Splashing numerous videos with no context does not progress the conversation. - Kauboy)


```
[MEDIA=youtube]yAs_ftqJAOo[/MEDIA]

[MEDIA=youtube]fziLeZtmadE[/MEDIA]

[MEDIA=youtube]g8MSeAOSDfY[/MEDIA]
```


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

Just sad what happen!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

User Name said:


> Just sad what happen!


This thread is about pending threats that could spark world war 3.
What relevance does this video have to the topic?


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

User Name said:


> Thank America for fund a lot of Bio Weapon Labs in the Ukraine and support the Nazi Groups with Weapon, People and Train them...


So much BS in your post. Listening to Russian propaganda and believing it makes you a fascist.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

Please stop spamming videos with no added context. - Kauboy

```
[MEDIA=youtube]9_EHI2syUbs[/MEDIA]
[MEDIA=youtube]zNcP1PTQCo8[/MEDIA]
[MEDIA=youtube]s2MqPaYcqME[/MEDIA]
```


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

OMG what the "good" Ukraine do: WARNING! WAR CRIME FOOTAGE: Ukrainian Troops Viciously Torture Captured Russian Soldiers


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

User Name said:


> OMG what the "good" Ukraine do: WARNING! WAR CRIME FOOTAGE: Ukrainian Troops Viciously Torture Captured Russian Soldiers


War is hell.
Rarely are there any clean hands.


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

Who has USA invaded in recent decades? Grenada, Panama, Vietnam, Iraq, Afghanistan - none of which are on our border provoking us.
We don't have to take a side with every issue around the world, but- my $$$ is on Putin.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

KellyDude said:


> my $$$ is on Putin.


The US have a very low trade with Russia. Europe does.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

KellyDude said:


> Who has USA invaded in recent decades? Grenada, Panama, Vietnam, Iraq, Afghanistan - none of which are on our border provoking us.
> We don't have to take a side with every issue around the world, but- my $$$ is on Putin.


With the way things are escalating, this won't end well with either side.I'm no fan of Putin's by a long shot. But NATO has been poking this bear for quite a while. Putin is predictable and seems to be reacting the way they want him too. 

The war is coming. That seems to be the message. Many countries have chosen sides. NATO vs the Axis if you will. Saudi Arabia has basically told Biden to piss off. They are openly mocking him on their TV shows. Israel seems to be on the fence about which side they will take. Both Obummer and Brandon have pissed them off too. India is making nice with China now and have been friendly to Russia for a long time. It's funny that all the countries we buy our products from seem to be going to the other side. Since the US doesn't like to manufacture much anymore, this too can and will put us in a world of hurt. Brandon told people at a UN gathering to expect a worldwide famine. I tend to believe him. They are blaming this on Russia but actually it started when the plandemic hit. They started shutting down farms because of the vid. Now they are slaughtering chickens by the millions due to the bird flu. Expect another plandemic. Fauci is already talking about shutting things down again come fall.

Most of the country seems to be cheering this war on. I don't think they understand that this time it will most likely hit our shores. They won't like that much when it happens. But still I see mostly positive comments about the coming war.

There have been hints of reviving the draft. The way this admin is going and with the backing of the woke generation, I expect the draft to not only happen but be open to all. Yup, expect women to be drafted too. Then watch to see how the majority of people react. 

JMHO but I think this next year is going to be very interesting indeed. Buckle up, it's going to be a bumpy ride.


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

And we're pouring in weapons like we're trying to provoke Putin to attack all over.


----------



## wraithofroncollins (10 mo ago)

Denton said:


> As has been stated before, the West agreed to not go any farther to the east if Russia didn't have a fit over the reunification of Germany. Russia agreed to this, but the West has not held up its end of the deal.


Wrong... The US made that deal with the Soviet Union not with Russia. When the Soviet Union fell the deal fell with it. 

Also Finland has been anti-Russian since before the first World War and, Ukraine as a sovereign nation can decide to join NATO if it chooses. Russia can itself always ask to join NATO but, they don't try, why? Never have, why?

Google Image Result for https://www.aljazeera.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/01/INTERACTIVE-USSR-republics.png?w=770&resize=770%2C770

Google Image Result for http://www.yourchildlearns.com/online-atlas/images/cold-war-map.gif

The fact is;
1. Putin wants to reclaim Soviet Lands from the Soviet Collapse... Rebuild the USSR.
2. Putin's use of Commandos and insurgent political destabilization (state sponsored terrorism) will fall out if the Ukraine joins NATOs because NATO will beef up the Ukrainian military tactically and technically. He will also lose his chance to reclaim the Ukraine and other former Soviet States, if the Ukraine joins NATO.
3. Putin cannot hold up agreements to nation that no longer exist, as if they are still valid and, he cannot use Spetsnaz and Guerrillas to control part of the Ukraine he wishes to annex, if the Ukraine joins NATO.
4. Russia will not be able to beat the US military in a land war. Here is why... We have better tech, we have a better command structure and organizational structure to our military. The Russians are mostly training in mechanized infantry tactics and trench warfare with a heavy focus on individual skills, as individual soldiers they out perform us in Hand-to-Hand combat, marksmanship (sniper training is just another infantry skill) and, raw grit. We out perform them in small-unit tactics, camouflage, mobility and specialized combat roles. Which is how the Finns beat Russian and Soviet pushes to take Finland before WWI and after WWII.

Russia is taking heavy losses against rag-tag Ukrainian militias and under supplied professional soldiers with a few US toys. They would have to nuke us to win and we can just as easily nuke them in response.


----------



## Mr.penguin (9 mo ago)

There is going to be a grain shortage because of this war. The Russians solution to this is to steal the grain and try to sell it in the global market. Their ships filled with Ukrainian grain are coming out of Crimea. But they have been turned away at ports because no one wants to fund the Russian's war chest. Meanwhile the Ukrainian farmers are planting in a warzone out of a sense of duty with full grain silos and promises that a plan to transport that grain and get them paid is underway. One of the two sides will stand to profit from this. But if the grain rots there will be famine in places like Africa and higher prices everywhere else.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mr.penguin said:


> There is going to be a grain shortage because of this war.


Blaming it on Russia is a quick and easy solution. The problem though it the shortage started rearing it's ugly head a few years before the war. But it makes a good narrative so carry on.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Blaming it on Russia is a quick and easy solution. The problem though it the shortage started rearing it's ugly head a few years before the war. But it makes a good narrative so carry on.


The war undoubtedly made it worse.
A slow shortage is easier to handle than an abrupt one.

@wraithofroncollins, I heard that NATO members privately made it clear to Ukraine that they would not be allowed to join, but would publicly present as if it was possible. This lead to Russia believing it was possible, and even likely, which moved up their timeline to move into Ukraine.


----------



## wraithofroncollins (10 mo ago)

Kauboy said:


> @wraithofroncollins, I heard that NATO members privately made it clear to Ukraine that they would not be allowed to join, but would publicly present as if it was possible. This lead to Russia believing it was possible, and even likely, which moved up their timeline to move into Ukraine.


Very likely... I Understand Finland has a better military closer to NATO specifications. The Ukraine is still rocking old Soviet AKs and so wouldn't be able to join NATO with updating their military.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

wraithofroncollins said:


> The Ukraine is still rocking old Soviet AKs and so wouldn't be able to join NATO with updating their military.


Not to worry, Uncle Joe is working on that. He's sending a good part of our supplies there. Since no one would ever dare to invade us, there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

wraithofroncollins said:


> Very likely... I Understand Finland has a better military closer to NATO specifications. The Ukraine is still rocking old Soviet AKs and so wouldn't be able to join NATO with updating their military.


As people from said country have informed me, it's just "Ukraine". We don't say "The Germany", do we?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> As people from said country have informed me, it's just "Ukraine". We don't say "The Germany", do we?


Nitpicking. But yeah, I've had my chops busted elsewhere for the same thing.


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

Mr.penguin said:


> There is going to be a grain shortage because of this war.


India has banned wheat exports that the world was counting on to alleviate supply disruptions sparked by the war in Ukraine, saying that its own food security is threatened by a sudden spike in global prices of the grain. India halts wheat exports, says food security is at risk


----------



## wraithofroncollins (10 mo ago)

Kauboy said:


> As people from said country have informed me, it's just "Ukraine". We don't say "The Germany", do we?


The Germany would laugh... or maybe we would say it if they The "Germanines."


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

Kauboy said:


> As people from said country have informed me, it's just "Ukraine". We don't say "The Germany", do we?


Right, it's gotta be Der, Die or Das Germany!


----------



## Mr.penguin (9 mo ago)

KellyDude said:


> India halts wheat exports, says food security is at risk


When a large portion of your population lives on $1 a day. increased food prices is a big deal I don't blame them.


----------



## wraithofroncollins (10 mo ago)

Mr.penguin said:


> When a large portion of your population lives on $1 a day. increased food prices is a big deal I don't blame them.


That is a misconception there... $1 is 77.51 Indian Rupees things are way more expensive in the US then in other countries and the US Dollar is allot stronger them many of the other currencies. That said, the Indians are taking care of their own people and that is what a government should do anyway. Plus they will export their grain when the price jumps up enough to make a lot more money on the open market. Smart.


----------

